# [SOLVED] What does overlocking mean??



## ramprasad5394 (Jun 6, 2010)

does overlocking increase my pc performance... like games etc??


----------



## Elbowmeat (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: What does overlocking mean??*

You should really do some googling before asking these types of questions.

Yes, overclocking can make your overall computer experience faster by increasing the speeds at which various parts (CPU, RAM, Video card) of your computer operate. This comes at a cost, however, as overclocking can make your PC less stable. It will increase the temperatures of your components, and can possibly cause permanent damage to the computer if done wrong. 

If you don't know what you're doing, please do a lot of research before trying to overclock your PC.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What does overlocking mean??*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overclocking

Enjoy :grin:


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: What does overlocking mean??*

Overclocking means operating you computer with parameters outside the limits established by the manufacturer. This will, if successful, improve performance. But there are some serious risks. These include instability, shortened component life, data loss (from personal experience), loss of warranty, etc. If you are contemplating this you need to do some serious research. And by research I mean more than asking a few questions on a forum.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What does overlocking mean??*



LMiller7 said:


> Overclocking means operating you computer with parameters outside the limits established by the manufacturer. This will, if successful, improve performance. But there are some serious risks. These include instability, shortened component life, data loss (from personal experience), loss of warranty, etc. If you are contemplating this you need to do some serious research. And by research I mean more than asking a few questions on a forum.


Very well said.


----------



## ramprasad5394 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: What does overlocking mean??*

can any1 tell me the steps to overlock my graphic card with riva tuner?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: What does overlocking mean??*

To make this perfectly clear:
Overclocking is serious business and should only be attempted by those with a solid understanding of what they are doing. This level of knowledge does not come easy.

Providing step by step instructions for overclocking would be irresponsible.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What does overlocking mean??*



LMiller7 said:


> To make this perfectly clear:
> Overclocking is serious business and should only be attempted by those with a solid understanding of what they are doing. This level of knowledge does not come easy.
> 
> Providing step by step instructions for overclocking would be irresponsible.


Agreed. We here and TSF can not simply provide this kind of information to the users that do not completely understand the consequences if it goes wrong.


----------



## ramprasad5394 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: What does overlocking mean??*

ok... i understand
i ll try to know more abt it


----------

